# Hap/Peacock Habitat



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I finally got the 125 up and running :dancing:

I am selling all my yellow labs and female flametail (anyone want her? ), not out of dislike, but to narrow down the species, and am going with an all-male Hap/Peacock "show" tank.

Currently (no background yet, will be black):










I am wanting ideas on how to spruce it up without compromising the open-water aspect for this guys. Are plants natural to haps and peacocks environment, in general? Each fish has his own habitat listing on profiles and it's hard to gather what to do for a mix.

I do plan on changing out the light that came with the hood, as it gives it a "yellow" feel - which is much more natural but much more lacking in asthetic appeal. I am torn between which I want more. I would like to improve the look though, but only with improvements that would make the habitat more natural.

Suggestions?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

A background will certainly make a world of difference. You could also try some larger rocks instead of the smaller ones. I find a few small rocks scattered about makes the tank look a bit barren. Plants aren't necessary but couldn't hurt. I'm also not a fan of bubbles, but that's just personal preference.

Lose the white PVC elbow. :wink:


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Joea said:


> A background will certainly make a world of difference. You could also try some larger rocks instead of the smaller ones. I find a few small rocks scattered about makes the tank look a bit barren. Plants aren't necessary but couldn't hurt. I'm also not a fan of bubbles, but that's just personal preference.
> 
> Lose the white PVC elbow. :wink:


:lol::lol: I _hate_ the PVC. It was extremely temporary for the "comfort" of the Pheno. It's the only thing he can fit into for occasional cover. Ahaha. It will be gone next week.

I added the background earlier and it definitely looks better. Bubbles... I don't like the look, but I get nervous about aeration if I don't have them :? I can't afford a powerhead or wavemaker, so... ?

I was thinking combining lace rock/lava rock with the holey rock, both for color combination and bigger rocks. Ahhh, I don't know. I don't really know any other tallish rocks other than holey rock. I could try finding more, but I got all this for free. It's hard to put out the cash after that :lol:

Thanks, Joe. Anything else is appreciated too.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

That spraybar you have should be more than enough for surface agitation. Just keep it at the water level and aimed slightly upward so that the spray is just messing with the surface, but isn't making noise.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice.

That's $19 I can get back for the air pump :wink:

Thanks again!


----------

